# My Latest Additions (part1)



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

Bad news: girlfriend loves the Zeno so there are the first and last pics:


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Bloody nice Adrian.

So are you wearing it or looking at it from across the room?


----------

